# Audio Visualisierung



## Queerdog (18. Dezember 2003)

Hallo ihr alle!

Also ich möchte gerne folgenden Effekt machen, und weiß natürlich nicht wie er geht (sonst würde ich hier nicht posten )

Ihr kennt bestimmt alle die hübschen Audiovisualisierungen von winamp. Sei es nun einfache Balken, oder Kreise, Wellen, komplexe Sachen, und was es da alles gibt.

Genau solche Effekte wünsche ich mir fürs Videomachen. Man zieht auf die Audiospur einfach einen Effekt und man bekommt dafür dann eine Visualisierungsvideo berechnet.
Das wäre natürlich super für Musikvideos, eben mal kurz eine Visualisierung Vollbild eingeblendet oder in einem Frame, aber auch für Stimmen und so...

JA, auf jeden Fall suche ich das. Mir wurde schon in einem anderen Forum, im vfx-Forum, die Seite http://www.audiovisualizers.com empfohlen, die hat mir aber nicht ganz weitergeholfen (obwohl die eigentlich sehr interessant ist).

Ja, ich habe übrigens Premiere 6.5, genau 

Wenn jemand mir weiterhelfen könnte, würde ich mich sehr freuen!

Vielen Dank schonmal,
mfG,

Maxi


----------



## Bypass41 (18. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

mit den Mitteln die Premiere bietet wirst Du wohl nichts werden. Ob es jetzt spezielle PlugIn's für dieses Thema gibt kann ich nicht sagen. Solche Aufgaben werden eigentlich von Programmen wie z.B. After Effects, Combustion etc. übernommen. Hier hat man dann die Möglichkeit, die Audiodateien zu laden und die Frequenzen abzufragen und über Expressions grafische Elemente zu manipulieren.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (18. Dezember 2003)

Wenn das "nur" für Privatzwecke gebraucht wird, dann kannst du doch die
Visualisierungseffekte von WinAmp selbst benutzen.

Es gibt von Canopus ein herrliches Gerät, das viele Dinge möglich macht.
Anschauen lohnt sich:
http://www.canopus.de/DE/products/TwinPact100/pt_TwinPact100.asp
Video vom Monitor "abfilmen" mal leicht gemacht.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Queerdog (18. Dezember 2003)

Danke euch beiden für eure Antwort!

Hmm, ich hab schon befürchtet, dass ich mit Premiere nicht weit komme...
Der Videokonverter ist zwar ganz nett mit all seinen Funktionen, aber für das Geld laufe ich mir dann lieber AfterEffects, außerdem hab ich schon den Dazzle Realtime Producer, das wäre ja digital/analog doppelt gemoppelt!

Aber trotzdem:
Das kann's doch nicht sein, für winamp gibt's super plugins kostenlos, die das ganze Video noch in Echtzeit erstellen, dann müsste es doch auch ein Programm geben, dass die Videos dann in avi exportiert... oder?

MfG,
Maxi


----------



## Boucher (18. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

in Magix Video Deluxe 2 gibts da auch Möglichkeiten. Man hat dort glaube so an die 20 - 30 Visualisierung. Die kann man einfach auf die Timeline ziehen. Sie springen automatisch an, wenn Audio in deinem Projekt abgespielt wird.

Ob das in der 2003/2004 auch mit dabei ist weiß ich nicht.

Gruß Boucher


----------



## Peffken (4. Januar 2004)

Wenn du dein Analogsignal wieder Digital abgreifen kannst würde ich es so machen.
Sprich: WinAmp od. Mediaplayer Fullscreen über SVHS aus dem Comp. raus wieder auf DV aufnehmen (Wenn deine Camera einen Analog Eingang besitzt oder du einen Wandler hast) und wieder in den Computer spielen.
Gruss.


----------



## Aser (21. Juni 2004)

eine etwas andere Möglichkeit wäre noch, weiss selbst dass diese ziemlich schwachsinnig is 
du spielst winamp ab und nimmst dabei den Screen auf (z.b. mit camstudio (free), camtasia), dann machst du den Hintergrund von winamp "durchsichtig" mit nem "blueboxeffekt" und legst diese Videospur synchron über dein Video (Blueboxeffekt z.b. mit MediaStudio7 pro oder Magix 2004)


----------



## goela (22. Juni 2004)

So schwachsinnig ist diese Lösung gar nicht! Oftmals muss man sich nicht erst ein PlugIn oder Tool kaufen!
Die Lösung gefällt mir, da diese doch relativ einfach realisierbar ist!


----------

